# My child is a monkey channel 5...



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

Just watched a program , where monkeys are kept as "child" / pets (america.. where else..) 
personally me and the wife didnt like what we saw , they were removing there teeth so they couldnt bite there "surrogate mother":devil::whip:
anyone else see it?
personally we thought it was pretty disturbing seeing how these animals were being kept like this tbh 
poor monkeys


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I saw it and was mortified.
So so sad.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Didn't see it, but it's unsurprising. Not the only animals that Americans "alter" to make them more cuddly!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

I saw it too, it's ridiculous!! 

If you are not prepared to take on an animal as it is with teeth, claws and anything else... then don't keep them! 

None of them had adequate accommodation for their monkeys either. Even the lady with that "big" room, it's just not enough IMO.


----------



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

MrJsk said:


> I saw it too, it's ridiculous!!
> 
> If you are not prepared to take on an animal as it is with teeth, claws and anything else... then don't keep them!
> 
> None of them had adequate accommodation for their monkeys either. Even the lady with that "big" room, it's just not enough IMO.


Oh god that bloody woman , yeah she had a room for hers but she was killling them with junk food!.
The damn woman took them to the vets and was told that the diet she fed them basicly turned them diabetic! and was told if she carried on with what she was feeding them then they would die... so what did she do when she got back home with them.... oh yeah feed them more [email protected]*%ing junk food :censor:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I watched this too, was disgusted to hear that their canine teeth were removed- in the hope a bite won't hurt- you don't wanna get bit ? Don't handle them.... Hearing you have to punch them in the face or throw them against a wall to show your alpha male ? Just wrong

So so sad


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

The woman even said she doesn't see them as pets/animals.. she looks at them and treats them as if they are fury little people. Once you begin to think like that it all goes down hill from there...

They are wild animals, so need to be cared for and treated as wild animals. Not human children...


----------



## Jessa (Feb 27, 2014)

I saw this program as well and was bothered by it too. Its disturbing to see how they are dressed as little children and treated as though they were as well. I am from the U.S. having recently just moved to England, and over there its really easy to aquire one and not unusual for people to keep capuchins as pets (or as replacement children). I was kinda suprised they weren't common over here, it seems most people have marmosets? Is it required to have a DWA certification to own them here? Or are they just flat out illegal all together? In America, anyone can buy and own one, there are no restrictions or requirements in most states reguarding owning a capuchin. I think owning a chimp though is more restrictive, but there are lots of people over there who own those as well, and are treated the same way, just like human babies.


----------



## KingElf (Sep 23, 2013)

yes you need DWA for capuchins over here, but not for marmosets , dont think you need dwa for squirrel monkeys either..


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Seen this before.
Shocking.
Funny how so many find it disgusting.
But when i mention about monkeys being sold on here.
Far too young.
Many jump on me and say its up to the buyer.
Whether a cap squirrel or marmie.
Same complex family structure.
But maybe im to passionate about my hobby.
But when the works done politically it will change.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Seen this before.
> Shocking.
> Funny how so many find it disgusting.
> But when i mention about monkeys being sold on here.
> ...


I'm glad people like you are as passionate as you, as you may remember I spoke to you about a marm, reading your reply and looking thought your posts stopped me thinking I would be suitable keeper. 

And I'm bloody glad it did mate. As They are far more then I could cope with.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I'm glad people like you are as passionate as you, as you may remember I spoke to you about a marm, reading your reply and looking thought your posts stopped me thinking I would be suitable keeper.
> 
> And I'm bloody glad it did mate. As They are far more then I could cope with.


Not everybody looks for advice.
They want you too agree with there ideal world.
There dream come true.
Its only a week or so ago there were 12 week olds on here.
Not even learned anything.
Still babies.
But when eating for themselves some idiits rip away from family.
Ive removed dead babies.
Troop searches for days.
Expecting it back.
Great animals.
But need time and effort.
And left to be monkeys.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

I deliberately didn't watch it once I read the info about the prog. Not surprised, but saddened none the less. It's disturbing enough when people treat their dogs like people and wonder why they're out of control, but even worse with an animal that wasn't even domesticated in the first place. I don't know why no-one seems to be stepping in and saying no


----------

